# rebarreling a remington 7400



## walee2nd (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a question for you remington people out their. can a remington 7400 be converted from .3006 to .308 buy just replacing the barrel and adding a short action clip?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

No you would also have to work on the gas system, and change a few springs, I doubt the .30-06 system could pick up enough gas from the .308 cartridge to cycle the action.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Remington 7400, factory loaded 30-06 and 308 ammo run basically the same pressure, how is it one would cycle an action and one wouldn't? In fact my guess it that Remington stamps recievers in one part of the factory, makes barrels in another part, and the gas cylindars in another part and they are all sent to a 4th area to be assembled. I doubt the gas systems are caliber specific.

Walee2nd, Look into Remington's managed recoil rounds before you go to the time, trouble, and expense of re-barreling a 30-06 to a 308.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> how is it one would cycle an action and one wouldn't?


Long action versus short action, gas ports are in different places.


----------



## walee2nd (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and the information. It sounds like the conversion would be more complicated than I had hoped. guess I will go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Rem 7400, both are 22" barrels, are you certain that the gas ports are positioned differently? I think a 308 7400 barrel installed on a receiver for an '06 would work, you'd just have a longer clip with more room to seat the bullets out further. I'm not an expert on 7400's, and I'll not be taking any apart just to prove/disprove this. Based on your moniker I fully accept that you know more about them than I, please explain though.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Gas ports will be positioned farther back on the .308 to account for the short action round, it wouldn't pick up enough gas to fully cycle the bolt. Also assuming you could get the rifle to cycle, the longer magazine will cause problems, because the cartridges will shift under recoil, possibly causing failure to feed.


----------

